# 5 Inch Gator Gar



## Uno




----------



## scent troll

amazing fish
so prehistoric looking


----------



## Guest

Holy crap, arent they the largest of all gar species? What in the world are you going to house him in?


----------



## Uno

yes, ur correct the largest of the gars, his final house will b a 10L 4W 2and a half tall
so about 900g.


----------



## Guest

I thought they got around 10' in length? You sure that tank will be big enough? Also how fast do they grow?


----------



## Uno

from my research they do about 36-48inches n a tank, but we sall see.oya the tank will b about 750g my bad


----------



## bob351

Must be awesome looking at a small size... 750g tank


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

I love Gator Gars.


----------



## Uno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWe1_e3FmxAupdate,he grew 7inches n less then 4months.


----------



## canadianforever

thats sweet! how many gal is he in now and how long is he? its been a year since your last vid these things look amazing too me too bad i cant ever see my self able to afford the tank for one LOL


----------



## scent troll

im so curious to hear an update from the OP here. i cant believe an alligator gar is even an option to own. as bad ass as these fish our i just dont see a typical house being able to support the whale tank needed to house one of these at adult size. OP Y U NO UPDATE!?!


----------



## Uno

sorry for my late reply 
hes doing fine he is n the 450g and he is 18inches now.


----------



## scent troll

very cool man
im impressed to say the least..that tank is amazingggg


----------



## lorteti hr

that RTC will eat every fish in your tank soon(maybe tommorow







)
beautiful tank mate..


----------

